# 2013 Ford Focus ST



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Time to start a build log. I have had this car for about a year, and the stock sony stereo is driving me nuts. This is my DD so I will keep this one very simple with space saving and OEM stealth look as the top priorities. 2 way front + sub, 1 amplifier, simple. I would also like the keep the spare tire, so I'm gonna have to get creative to fit it all without losing space.

Some thoughts on the car from an audio standpoint...

The Good:
1) Decent factory speaker locations. Mid forward and low in the door, tweeters very far forward and high in door near A-pillar. 

2) surprisingly quiet from the factory. Low engine, exhaust, and road noise to begin with. I can't wait to see how quiet it gets after the prep work.

The Bad:
1) I really like the FordTouch/Sync, but in order to keep the voice commands and steering wheel controls the sony amp will have to stay in the car. I will use high-level signal from the sony amp. Hopefully it doesn't ruin the sound too much, others have been successful. 

Equipment:
Prep: Raammat BXTII and P/S Ensolite
Source: factory FordTouch/Sync
DSP: Audison Bit Ten
Amplifier: Phoenix Gold SX1200.5
Tweeter: ScanSpeak D3004/6020
Midwoofer: Dayton RS180P-4 (paper cone)
Subwoofer: Stereo Integrity BM mkIII


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Subscribed!
Just bought a 2014 2 weeks ago and the stock system is not good. Mainly the tweeters are terrible and everythimg rattles. Im on a pretty close path two you, working on an MS8 and a 5 ch. Already have a set of rs180 and thinkimg hard om the same SS tweeters. Thinking of a corner loaded 8 in a better box than the stock one.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

I finished the prep work on the doors yesterday. As I guessed, Ford actually had a bit a factory deadener in there, along with a nice layer of factory foam. Here is what I did:

Front doors: remove door card; remove OEM foam; add mat layer to outer door skin; add mat layer to backside of inner door skin; mat layer to front of inner skin; 8"x10" piece of Ensolite behind speaker (for back waves); placed the OEM foam back on with butyl rope around the large door holes for seal, then added a layer of P/S ensolite on top of factory foam; several big pieces of mat on back of door card; re-install door card. 

Rear doors: same as front doors, but no mat added to outer skin since there wont be speakers back here; main goal is to help reduce exterior noise and door card resonance.

After a 20 minute drive, I notice a slight reduction in exterior noise. But the main difference is no more panel buzzing, the doors feel very solid. The stock speakers still sound like trash, but it is no longer because of resonance or door issues. Midbass response is greatly improved even with the 25w Sonys. 

Next task is the same treatment on the rear hatch door, rear floor, and rear walls.

Front Door:









Rear Door:


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks good! I think the biggest source of noise i notice is coming from where the upper seat belt is adjusted. Which is about 4" from my head when driving.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

subiemax said:


> Looks good! I think the biggest source of noise i notice is coming from where the upper seat belt is adjusted. Which is about 4" from my head when driving.


Interesting. I have been listening since reading your post but I have zero noise coming from that area. Definitely more wind noise coming from the A-pillar area than anything right now, I'll address that next.

Meanwhile, I dove into the hatch and rear door. Layer of mat on the floor, with a layer of Ensolite ontop. All plastic trim panels got a mat layer as well. No more buzz when the hatch shuts, now its a very solid thud.

I did pull the panels for the sides on the tire well, and there was significant factory foam back there so I left it for now. If I feel the need to add more later I will.

Stock hatch area:





Mat, Ensolite, then put everything back:


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Then I did the hatch door:













No more buzz when the door shuts, now its a very solid thud. 

A quick word about the Raammauio products: I had used the original Raammat BXT on my truck several years ago, and while it was effective it was very messy when installing. The butyl would get everywhere and on everything, and the foil would cut you. My hands got pretty hacked up. I was hesitant about using it this time but the reviews said it was much improved and the price was great so I stuck with it. The BXT II is sooooo much better. Very easy to apply, no mess, no cuts. The Peel/Stick Ensolite is amazing, unbelievably easy to apply. And it really works: this car is so much quieter now. I highly recommend this stuff.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Glad to hear about the peel and stick ensolite. I'm looking at a few different products for deadening my car as well.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

BTW, how wide is the ensolite? According to my math, it should be about 55.5" wide? 

Thanks.

Jay


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

You thought about the sub enclosure? I was thinking of flipping the spare tire and fiberglassing an enclosure in it. Should get about .6-.7 cubes. Maybe move the jack where the stock sub box is somehow.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

subiemax said:


> You thought about the sub enclosure? I was thinking of flipping the spare tire and fiberglassing an enclosure in it. Should get about .6-.7 cubes. Maybe move the jack where the stock sub box is somehow.


Funny you mention that. This was my next topic. Before stripping the hatch, I took some measurements. I flipped the spare tire and measured the diameter of it's interior, and the average depth. I came out with a calculated .65 cu ft possible with a fiber-glassed enclosure (which is perfectly optimal for my particular sub). The average depth was around 6.5"...and as you can see, the BM laughs at that:







With a 2" foam spacer under the BM to show that it fits well into spare tire:







I've never played with fiberglass before, so this will be an experiment for me. But this seems like the most logical way to go, and I'll be able to fit everything under the stock floor which was my goal. We'll see how this goes!


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Great minds i guess. Lol
Your ahead of me , so ill be watching closely.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I love the Focus ST!!!!

Can I sponsor the rest of the audio build for you? I will provide the equipment too!

Our sponsorship requirements are very simple: We provide the gear and the installation labor and you give us (ME!) the car to drive for a period of 1 year. After that, the car is yours again and you keep the gear! 

I know, I know. Unbelievable offer. We have people BEGGING for this sponsorship, but I have hand chosen your car to be this year's recipient. 

Please bring it to our facility this Monday. A tank full of gas would be a nice gesture, too... 

hahahhahahhaa......


but seriously......


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

subscribed!


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> but seriously......


While a year without my car would be impossible (heck, even a couple days) I do have a counter offer for you. Turns out I work about 5 minutes from your shop. When I finish the install, I'll trade some seat time in the ST for a system tuning session from you guys. How does that sound?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

so i see someone figured out which one the stock system is in this car!!? hahaha i am never gonna let it go hahaha 

love to check it out when your done.


----------



## iommichild (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll be following this one! I've been veeery slowly building a box for my '14 ST. I fully removed the spare, and fiberglassed a box that will also house a processor and amp. Everything connected with quick disconnects, so I pull the box easily. That way I can put the spare back in for treks off the beaten path, or save weight for AutoX.

Like you, not too thrilled about having to retain the Sony amp....oh well!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

OK, let's meet in the middle. We have an Escort ZX2 loaner car. So, how about 1 month with the Focus, you borrow the loaner car, and in that month we tune it?





mSaLL150 said:


> While a year without my car would be impossible (heck, even a couple days) I do have a counter offer for you. Turns out I work about 5 minutes from your shop. When I finish the install, I'll trade some seat time in the ST for a system tuning session from you guys. How does that sound?


----------



## vulgamore89 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'd probably take that offer haha


----------



## jorona1 (Dec 6, 2008)

I am in. I have a ford focus sedan with the sync system.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

A full size spare is nice and would be easy to fiberglass a box into, but man it takes up a lot of room. A small cooler this weekend hardly fit. Thinking of taking out the spare, lowerimg tje floor and corner loadimg an 8 where the stock box is.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

I like where this build is going .

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ace2u (Jun 23, 2012)

Glad to see you keeping the MyFordTouch and wiring it properly. I saw an other one wire it before the amp (doesn't keep the snyc). Can't wait to see what you do. I hope to get my ST3 up to your level if not go past it.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> so i see someone figured out which one the stock system is in this car!!? hahaha i am never gonna let it go hahaha
> 
> love to check it out when your done.


I'll never forget that. I had just demo'd your customer's car (which sounded great) and then sat in yours thinking 'this sounds really bad.' I thought something was wrong. Never noticed the second HU.

Yeah, fail.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

What a dilemma I have...

Its like picking between a blonde and a brunette:

1) both are gorgeous 

2) both will perform admirably 

but...

3) you can only have one 

4) even if you could have both, they wouldn't play nice together.  

So, what am I to do in this dire situation?!


----------



## Ordie (Aug 21, 2010)

Any updates to this one? Ive had my ST since Feb of 2013 and have been looking for builds.


----------



## Mr Orange (Jan 11, 2015)

Paging mSaLL150, paging mSaLL150 please pick up the white phone! 

Any progress on this build??? I'm in the process of planning out a build in a 13 Focus ST2.


----------



## sapphari (Oct 7, 2013)

Curious if a product such as the Audio Control LC2i has been considered for this build, to compensate for the bass roll-off associated with the stock head unit. I am currently building out a 2013 Focus and will be using the LC2i.


----------



## Ordie (Aug 21, 2010)

Not sure about this specific build but I have the LC6i for mine.. quite a few have used one of these on the ST forums.

Sent from my Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Mr Orange (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm going to use the Audio Control DQ-61 in my 13 Focus ST build.


----------

